# [Soft] Comptabilité auto-entreprise ou Profession libérale

## boozo

'alute

un de mes proches va se lancer incessemment dans la vie d'entrepreneur et comme je sais que certains ici sont partis sur cette voie, je me pose la question de savoir ce que vous utilisez au quotidien pour la gestion comptable (écritures, rapprochement bancaire, format export pour la communication Expert-comptable, déclaration impôts (2035/2041), ...) ?

Je m'occupe de son support bureautique mais je dois avouer que dans ce domaine, hormis la gestion personnelle avec grisbi je ne sais pas trop vers quoi l'orienter pour son activité (vm avec win$, saas, ...)   :Sad: 

L'asso de gestion pour la certification des comptes l'oriente vers BMC espress qui est monoposte sous win$ exclusivement avec support payant... mais alors quitte a payer, j'aurai préféré une base "web" voire même hébergé   :Rolling Eyes:  bref qui puisse supporter sa gentoo en natif si je résume

Ce que j'ai trouvé en cet a-m de divagations sur le web ne m'éclaire guère je trouve... il y a des choses i.e. itool ; zefyr ou OpenSI mais peut/pas de comparatif, enfin, exploitable pour les néophytes -

Et j'ai pas réellement envie de l'envoyer sur un PGI d'entreprise pour son activité libérale ou il n'y a pas de gestion de stock, de produits,... se serait un peu l'usine à gaz sert à rien et un calvaire à supporter

Enfin voilà, si vous avez fait une petite étude de la question et/ou avez un retour d'expérience, personnel ou apparenté, se sera avec grand plaisir d'en discuter   :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Alors quand je me suis lancé (mais j'en suis revenu, je suis à nouveau simple salarié), j'utilisais :

- Pour la gestion client et l'émission de facture, dolibarr. C'est web, et surtout, ça reste SIMPLE. Beaucoup plus simple que des solutions concurrentes que j'ai pu aborder. Ca fonctionne pas mal sans se prendre la tête.

- Pour la compta par contre, c'était le logiciel utilisé par la comptable, à savoir une licence EBP. La comptable se débrouillait avec, perso, je touchais pas à ça. Je lui fournissais juste les pièces comptables, ainsi qu'un export de mes factures en .csv généré par dolibarr.

A moins de vouloir faire toi-même la compta, je pense que la seule bonne solution c'est d'utiliser le logiciel que demande le/la comptable. Même s'il est monoposte et pas libre (et windows only). Forcer le/la comptable à utiliser quelque chose qu'il ou elle ne connaît pas est totalement contre-productif et risque de t'amener à refaire plusieurs fois les déclarations aux impôts   :Twisted Evil:  .

[EDIT]

Je précise : c'était dans le cas d'une SCOP. J'ai aussi fait quelques mois en auto-entrepreneurs suite à l'arrêt de la SCOP, et dans ce cas, je me contentais de dolibarr pour la facturation et grisbi (avec 2 comptes distincts) pour la compta. Ici ma méthode de gestion compta d'AE dans grisbi : http://www.grisbi.org/forums/article.php?lang=en&id=9300&group=grisbi.user.french#9300

Les besoins comptables en AE étant restreints, c'est il me semble suffisant, sachant qu'en AE, tu déclares juste en 2042C...

----------

## mp342

Normalement, rien ne t'interdit d'utiliser un logiciel sous linux du moment qu'il respecte les règles imposées par la loi (partie double et compagnie   :Smile:  ).

De mémoire, je crois que gnucash fait l'affaire et il y a même des modèles de comptabilité française de disponible.

Par contre, les associations de gestion sont plus ou moins réceptives à ces logiciels exotiques. Souvent, elles préfèrent imposer les logiciels sous windows.

Marc.

----------

## guilc

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Normalement, rien ne t'interdit d'utiliser un logiciel sous linux du moment qu'il respecte les règles imposées par la loi (partie double et compagnie   ).

 

En fait, absolument rien ne t'impose d'utiliser quelque logiciel que ce soit. Tu peux faire ta compta sur un coin de cahier si ça te chante. La contrainte par contre, est d'être capable de fournir le "grand livre" au fisc s'il le demande, et ce dans un format standardisé (c'est l'obligation de tenue de comptabilité). Après, tu fais absolument ce que tu veux.

Mais il y a donc 2 choses :

- Les logiciels "homologués" par l'administration fiscale on ce qu'il faut pour faire cette exportation dans le format exploitable par le fisc

- Le comptable que tu fais travailler doit impérativement utiliser un outil qu'il connaît. Le forcer à l'exotisme est un risque énorme de blinder ta compta d'erreurs

Ces 2 points amènent malheureusement à un logiciel "standard" sous windows. Mais à mon sens, c'est un bien maigre inconvénient par rapport aux problèmes que pourraient t'apporter un logiciel exotique (oui, gnucash, montre ça à un comptable, il va hurler à l'exotisme).

Mais dans le cadre d'une activité d'auto-entrepreneur, tu n'es pas tenu d'être capable de fournir le grand livre au fisc (pas d'obligation de tenue de comptabilité). La seule chose que peux t'exiger le fisc, c'est la liste complète de tes factures (in et out). Ca rentre dans le cadre des allègements fait pour le statut d'AE. Bref, dans ce cas, tu peux sans doute alléger, et ne pas t'adjoindre les service d'un comptable.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Salut !

Je mets mon grain de sel parce que je me suis posé la même question. J'ai créé une SASU et pareil que toi, j'ai cherché un logiciel de comptabilité. Au final, j'en suis arrivé au constat que Linux ne proposait aucun logiciel de comptabilité qui soit pratique (déclarations de TVA, d'IS etc...) et qui remplisse les exigences légales.

Maintenant, si je me suis trompé, la solution m'intéresse très très très fortement.

----------

## boozo

@Guilc : Je connais un peu Dolibarr pour avoir fait un état de l'art sur les CRM il y a quelques temps et je partage assez ton avis dessus mais en effet la problématique était plus restreinte sur la comptabilité et là je dois avouer que je sèche lamentablement pour orienter sur un équivalent unix-like qui réponde aux besoins   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je ne connais pas bien ces produits ni les contraintes métiers mais a ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums certains AE semblent s'accommoder de gnucash comme vous le soulignez en effet. De mémoire, je l'avais trouvé assez rebutant et pour la gestion personnelle je lui avais préféré grisbi également, aussi ton ressenti pour un usage pro s'avère intéressant... je vais peut-être essayer de les revoir tous les deux dans cette optique pour me refaire une idée...

Sinon je ne vois pas bien où est la contrainte forte : les écritures/rapprochements bancaires ça doit pouvoir s'exporter facilement et se traiter par mail avec le comptable non ? il suffit juste de connaitre le(s) format(s) d'entrée possible(s) chez lui et d'avoir le(s) même(s) en sortie ? Après je ne sais pas s'il y a d'autres contraintes pour ce qui est des déclarations BNC ou IS pré-remplies voire pour les états/bilans/liasses fiascales/... vos expériences sont les bienvenues

Dans le cas présent, je n'ai pas une réelle aversion pour proposer une vm avec une licence monoposte win$ mais je trouve dommage que l'on ait aucune alternative exploitable vu le nombre de devs et autres qui bossent dans l'informatique de gestion quotidiennement   :Crying or Very sad: 

Après il a aussi les offres en asp i.e. celles citées plus haut ou d'autres da'illeurs si vous en avez l'expérience.

Là encore, je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser. Cela manque cruellement de comparatifs et les descriptifs des fonctionnalités me semblent vraiment "lèdge" pour se faire une idée en néophyte   :Sad: 

Je n'aime pas trop (sur le principe et en général, avoir des données qui se baladent je ne sais trop où) a titre personnel, mais ce genre de solution est peut-être à conseiller car assez rassurantes finalement ; en terme de disponibilité et de support. Même s'il est onéreux, avoir un accès "full-web" et une cible en cas de pépins pour le quidam moyen c'est plutôt vendeur.

Sinon dans l'annecdote : j'ai eu mal au coeur ce w-e en regardant OpenERP (ex tiny-ERP) d'un peu plus près - un tel manque de documentation sur un tel produit c'est effarant   :Shocked: 

Je continue mes recherches avec espoir car pour l'instant il n'y a aucun arbitrage de fait aussi ne vous privez pas de retours   :Smile: 

Edit: Ouuuch ! et moi qui porte gnome dans mon coeur   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> USE="ofx hbci -mysql postgres webkit" emerge -pv gnucash
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## mp342

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Je ne connais pas bien ces produits ni les contraintes métiers mais a ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums certains AE semblent s'accommoder de gnucash comme vous le soulignez en effet. De mémoire, je l'avais trouvé assez rebutant et pour la gestion personnelle je lui avais préféré grisbi également, aussi ton ressenti pour un usage pro s'avère intéressant... je vais peut-être essayer de les revoir tous les deux dans cette optique pour me refaire une idée...
> 
> 

 

Lorsque je m'étais penché sur le problème (dans le cadre d'une activité libérale avec une association de gestion), j'étais aussi arrivé à gnucash. Certaine assos l'accepte car il supporte l'exportation des données dans des formats standardisés et il existe un modèle pour la compta française (avec tous les numéros de comptes standards). Mais il faut que quelqu'un ai déjà fait toute la pédagogie auprès de l'asso ou il faut s'y coller !

Par contre, j'ai cru comprendre comme guilc, un auto-entrepreneur n'a aucun besoin de tout ça hormis en prévision d'un futur passage à une forme juridique plus contraignante si les plafonds sont amené à être dépassé prochainement.

Marc.

----------

## mp342

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Sinon dans l'annecdote : j'ai eu mal au coeur ce w-e en regardant OpenERP (ex tiny-ERP) d'un peu plus près - un tel manque de documentation sur un tel produit c'est effarant  

 

Pas vraiment, openerp est développer par une société qui vend ses services pour le mettre en place. Ils n'ont pas vraiment d'intérêt à te faciliter la tache !

----------

## guilc

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Par contre, j'ai cru comprendre comme guilc, un auto-entrepreneur n'a aucun besoin de tout ça hormis en prévision d'un futur passage à une forme juridique plus contraignante si les plafonds sont amené à être dépassé prochainement.

 

Anéfé. Aucune obligation fiscale.

Quand j'étais AE, je me suis contenté de Grisbi comme indiqué plus haut. Déclarer du BNC en 2042C c'est pas le bout du monde, et il n'y a rien a fournir comme pièces aux impôts (pas de liasse fiscale, rien). Juste tenir a dispo les factures en cas de contrôle fiscal. J'ai jamais eu de souci dans ce cadre là.

Mais c'est clair que si tu prévoies de rapidement passer les plafonds et de passer en E(U/I)RL rapidement, ca vaut sans doute le coup d'investir directement dans des procédures plus carrées dès le début ! Les plafonds sont quand même assez bas. Moi je l'ai fait sachant que ce serait transitoire, mais pour en vivre sur la durée, ça va vite être limite dans le service (33 300€ de CA (chiffre 2012), c'est pas le pérou, une fois viré tous les frais !), donc le changement de statut est limite pas une option mais une obligation...

----------

## boozo

Pardon je me suis mal exprimé par abus de language - j'aide autant que je le peux pour démarrer l'activité mais ne suis pas le maître d'oeuvre   :Wink:  : le statut juridique qui est effectif est EIRL déclaré en BNC non assigetti à la tva pour au moins 6 mois (si j'ai bien compris... car les impots, l'ursaff et l'asso de gestion ne sont pas vraiment univoque sur tous ces points ^^) le temps de voir si le CA suit puis ça risque de passer en IS en fonction.

C'est pour celà que je prends un peu de temps pour regarder avant de conseiller ; histoire d'éviter des heures chaudes par la suite. Si j'accepte un prix à payer en sortant des rangs à titre personnel, ce n'est l'objet que de le conseiller à tord pour d'autres   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Si c'est de l'EIRL, il faut une compta propre, et il va falloir livrer les liasses fiscales aux impots et déposer les comptes au greffe. De mémoire (ça fait quelques mois que j'ai laché l'affaire) le fait d'être exonéré de TVA tant que tu ne dépasses pas le plafond n'est pas lié au fait de ne pas avoir d'obligation fiscale. C'est un "cadeau" fait tant que tu ne dépasses pas le plafond (en même temps, c'est pas forcément un cadeau, faut calculer, vu que ça t'interdit de déclarer les frais réels). Mais dès que tu dépasses le plafond, il faut déclarer la TVA soit au trimestre, soit au mois (le choix du trimestre peut se faire jusqu'à quelque chose comme 200k€ de CA par an je crois).

Si j'étais toi, dans ce cas, je ne prendrais pas de risque, je trouverais un comptable, et je prendrais ce qu'il me demande. Ca évitera bien des soucis... Et tant pis si c'est pas libre et pas sous linux...

----------

## mp342

Pareil pour moi, si tu dois passer par un comptable, évite d'arriver avec un logiciel qu'il ne connaît pas. Pour les assos de gestion (je ne connais pas les obligations des EIRL), c'est moins contraignant donc tu peux essayer d'en trouver une ouverte aux logiciels libres voir de faire la démarche de leur expliquer le pourquoi des logiciels libres.

Par contre, pour la TVA, je crois me souvenir que si tu prévois d'avoir des clients pros, il ne pourront pas pas récupérer la TVA si toi même tu es exonérer. Mais je n'en suis pas sure, a vérifier.

Marc.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Petit avis personnel et qui n'a aucun rapport avec la discussion : autant opter pour la TVA de suite. OK, si les plafonds ne sont pas dépassés, c'est perdu (et encore, si tu n'es pas assujetti à la TVA, tu ne peux pas non plus la déduire si je ne me trompe). Mais le boulot si il faut tout reprendre à cause d'un dépassement... Enfin ça reste mon avis...

Je vois pas pourquoi l'URSAFF vient donner son avis sur la TVA... Appelle le SIE (enfin, le créateur de l'EIRL), demande-leur une bonne fois pour toutes et c'est réglé. Personnellement, mon SIE a toujours été très réactif et m'a toujours apporté les réponses que je voulais. Même pas d'attente pendant 3 heures au téléphone ni rien : 2 minutes.

Sinon, pareil que mp342 : j'ai fini sous dows$ avec un logiciel payant (mais qui tourne sur une base MS SQL qui serait exportable...   :Idea:   ).

[mode=dingue]

Et sinon, qui est partant pour écrire un soft libre de comtpa pour nunux ?

[/mode]

----------

## Winnt

Bonjour,

Vous avez regarder ceci Laurux ?

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

@Winnt : tu es mon idole, mon dieu !!!

----------

## Oupsman

@Winnt : ça a l'air sympa ce truc, m'en vais y jeter un oeil.

----------

